# Coolant Bottle Leak Recall



## $Trader1 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Coolant - antifreeze*

My low coolant light came on in my 2018 Tig in the US. Manual states to use G13 spec TL-VW774J and that the original fill is pink in color. OK I verified that the coolant is a little low and the color is pink.
From another forum most believe the brand installed at the factory is Pentosin.. Pentofrost. If that is the case which one? The Pentofrost SF is pink but states it is G12. The Pentofrost E is violet but has spec TL774G instead of J, and it is pink. 
Manual states not to mix the types. 

Anyone know what to use?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

$Trader1 said:


> My low coolant light came on in my 2018 Tig in the US. Manual states to use G13 spec TL-VW774J and that the original fill is pink in color. OK I verified that the coolant is a little low and the color is pink.
> From another forum most believe the brand installed at the factory is Pentosin.. Pentofrost. If that is the case which one? The Pentofrost SF is pink but states it is G12. The Pentofrost E is violet but has spec TL774G instead of J, and it is pink.
> Manual states not to mix the types.
> 
> Anyone know what to use?


If your coolant light came on, then you have a leak. If you haven't run into something I'd take it to the dealer and have it repaired and filled under warranty. The coolant system should not regularly need top-ups like tires or washer fluid, filling it regularly is just a workaround for whatever is causing the leak.
As fo which to use, I've only ever filed my VWs with the stuff I get from the dealer, the wrong coolant or mixing incompatible ones can cause electrolyses, etching or particulate formation. It's pretty much the only factory recommended fluid I use.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I found this on another site:










It looks like G13 is compatible with G12++ Only. I personally would just stick with G13 from VW. 
Note that is says that G12 is pink and that G13 is sort of purple.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## $Trader1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm watching for a leak but it looks to be just a few ounces low. Just enough for the light to come on when parked at a downhill angle.


----------



## $Trader1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I bit the bullet and bought a gallon of the VW/Audi pink antifreeze at the local VW shop. $28 for the gallon. The system only needed about 10 ounces total to be satisfied.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

gerardrjj said:


> If your coolant light came on, then you have a leak.


Not true G12 and G13 can "shrink" in the cooler months. So in the beginning of a cold snap you can experience what looks like a loss in coolant. 
If you are constantly having to add coolant then you have a leak. But to top it off a little isn't a problem.


----------



## $Trader1 (Feb 20, 2018)

EPilot said:


> Not true G12 and G13 can "shrink" in the cooler months. So in the beginning of a cold snap you can experience what looks like a loss in coolant.
> If you are constantly having to add coolant then you have a leak. But to top it off a little isn't a problem.


I think that is what I am experiencing. First hint of cold here in Charlotte NC.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Fyi. Just received recall notice for our 2018 Tiguan SE. Possible coolant bottle leak. The coolant bottle may leak coolant into the electrical connector for the coolant level sensor.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got the same letter yesterday.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No letter for our 18 yet. Also nothing showing on the online recall check page.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

socialD said:


> No letter for our 18 yet. Also nothing showing on the online recall check page.


Same....

Kyle


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> No letter for our 18 yet. Also nothing showing on the online recall check page.


The letter does say that this "service action" applies to "certain 2018 model year Volkswagen Tiguan and 2019 year Volkswagen Jetta vehicles." Since it says "certain" it probably does not apply to all.
If it matters, my 2018 Tiguan is an early one (8/24/17 build date).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The letter does say that this "service action" applies to "certain 2018 model year Volkswagen Tiguan and 2019 year Volkswagen Jetta vehicles." Since it says "certain" it probably does not apply to all.
> If it matters, my 2018 Tiguan is an early one (8/24/17 build date).
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Interesting, mine is also an 8/17 build. Cutoff mid-month maybe? Problem with just a particular supplier shipment?

Only recall ours has had so far was the moonroof lighting.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I've done 3 of these already. Coolant migration gets all the way to the body control module J519 and it will get replaced.

I recommend if you go in for this recall, bring all of your keys for coding incase your J519 gets replaced.


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Perfect timing. I just started getting an intermittent coolant light on the dash recently. Already have a service visit setup so I will check the mail and add this to the list.


----------



## alray (Jan 11, 2019)

I went to the dealer 3 weeks ago and they found the coolant bottle to be cracked and leaking. They also found corrosion inside the coolant sensor connector. They didn't had the parts to fix it at that time. 

This morning I went back to the dealer to get the bottle and connector replaced but the coolant made its way to the BCM... and they can't fix it now because the BCM is back order, they told me to expect 3 months before they can get a new BCM so my 2019 Jetta is grounded at the dealer. 

Do you know if blind spot detectors are connected to the BCM? That would explain the problems I have with this system since a while. ..


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

alray said:


> I went to the dealer 3 weeks ago and they found the coolant bottle to be cracked and leaking. They also found corrosion inside the coolant sensor connector. They didn't had the parts to fix it at that time.
> 
> This morning I went back to the dealer to get the bottle and connector replaced but the coolant made its way to the BCM... and they can't fix it now because the BCM is back order, they told me to expect 3 months before they can get a new BCM so my 2019 Jetta is grounded at the dealer.
> 
> Do you know if blind spot detectors are connected to the BCM? That would explain the problems I have with this system since a while. ..



Like all good VW dealers I'm sure they are giving you a loaner correct.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

alray said:


> I went to the dealer 3 weeks ago and they found the coolant bottle to be cracked and leaking. They also found corrosion inside the coolant sensor connector. They didn't had the parts to fix it at that time.
> 
> This morning I went back to the dealer to get the bottle and connector replaced but the coolant made its way to the BCM... and they can't fix it now because the BCM is back order, they told me to expect 3 months before they can get a new BCM so my 2019 Jetta is grounded at the dealer.
> 
> Do you know if blind spot detectors are connected to the BCM? That would explain the problems I have with this system since a while. ..


Why would you leave the vehicle there if it operates normally and safely? :screwy:


----------



## alray (Jan 11, 2019)

Diego012 said:


> Like all good VW dealers I'm sure they are giving you a loaner correct.


Yeah of course, they lend me a 2019 Passat, no complaint about that car neither about how the dealer managed the situation. At least I can enjoy music from the Fender sound system, because the one the Jetta is equipped with is a joke.
Really hope fixing this leak to the electrical harness and replacing the BCM will fix all other glitches I had, like with the left blind spot detector.

I heard that this problem is happening since the mk4 gen, is that true? How can the same coolant bottle problem not been fixed for good after so many years?

My wife got her coolant bottle replaced as well on her 2018 Tig last month, at least there were no damage except for the cracked bottle.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

alray said:


> ......heard that this problem is happening since the mk4 gen, is that true?.....


And what "reliable" source did you get that from? Link please. BTW, I have owned VWs for over 40 years and have never had one with any issue with the cooling system components.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

Had my '18 Tig go in for this...apparently same issue. According to corporate, the BCM's are on lengthy backorder. Would it be wise to pursue lemon?


----------



## alray (Jan 11, 2019)

manny3118 said:


> Had my '18 Tig go in for this...apparently same issue. According to corporate, the BCM's are on lengthy backorder. Would it be wise to pursue lemon?


I got my Jetta yesterday, a big surprise since the told me ''not before March''. They replaced the coolant bottle, the BMC and reprogrammed both keys. This might fixed to problem I was experiencing with the left blind spot detector as well, at least it didn't glitched like it used to in similar weather conditions. Crossing my fingers...
Any news of your Tiguan?


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

alray said:


> I got my Jetta yesterday, a big surprise since the told me ''not before March''. They replaced the coolant bottle, the BMC and reprogrammed both keys. This might fixed to problem I was experiencing with the left blind spot detector as well, at least it didn't glitched like it used to in similar weather conditions. Crossing my fingers...
> Any news of your Tiguan?


Nothing yet, unfortunately. It's been in the shop since 11/23.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Taking it in for the 30,000km service, they said there was the sunroof drain recall outstanding, but did not list a coolant recall. I guess we're not one of the "certain" ones.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Had my coolant bottle recall done earlier this week. Said there was no leak but there was some contamination present in the bottle. No idea how that got there and I'll keep an eye on it.

Also had the sunroof recall done. SA said it was basically cleaning a drain and doing a bit of rerouting of the line. Driving it home after, there was a bit of a rattle coming from where the sunroof controls were, but it disappeared after one drive and hasn't been back.


----------



## fraste (Jan 10, 2020)

My 18 Tiguan has been at the dealership since November waiting on the backordered component? Any updates from anyone with a similar issue? Has anyone tried to get VW to buyback their vehicle. I am awaiting response from VW of America to see if they will buyback.

Thanks.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

the backordered component for.... the coolant bottle recall?


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah. From my understanding, they do a visual inspection of the bottle. They check to see if there are any visible leaks-- if there are, they replace the bottle. In some cases, the coolant leaks from the bottle and causes corrosion to other components. If so, they have to replace those parts too (in my case, the body control module).


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

wow. thats brutal.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zaider said:


> wow. thats brutal.


Please explain why an owner would leave a perfectly operational vehicle at the dealer? It was the owner's foolish decision, not the dealer's.


----------



## sbay_GTI (Jan 5, 2012)

*Same situation*

Took it in just before Thanksgiving to see if it needed the replacement -they said yes and parts would be ordered. A week later the coolant reservoir was empty, light came on. Dropped it off - out with a loaner until 2 days ago. About 2 months for them to gets parts and replace them. All done- car is back. Except now our other key fob does not work, keyless entry so not sure how to easily sync the key fob. Just starting to read now - will post a question too.

Best of luck


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sbay_GTI said:


> ......A week later the coolant reservoir was empty, light came on. Dropped it off - out with a loaner until 2 days ago. About 2 months for them to gets parts and replace them. All done- car is back....


You left a perfectly operational vehicle at the dealer for 2 months? Isn't that pretty silly?


----------



## TaraD (Jan 20, 2020)

*Leaked coolant 2018 Tiguan*

Same issue with our 2018 Tiguan. Took it in on Friday, coolant has leaked through sensor housing and migrated to at least a control unit maybe further. Any ideas how long the parts are on backorder? Did anyone speak to VW North America? We are planning on keeping this car and Im just not sure that it a good idea now - thoughts? BTW the Nissan Rogue I've been given as a rental reminds me why I buy VW!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

for those who mentioned issues with the blind spot system - what kind of issues did you have? i dont believe i have issues with my coolant bottle but every once and awhile my BiS acts up. i might have to go examine the bottle now.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

Update: got the Tig back after 57 days. Lengthy fix.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

manny3118 said:


> Update: got the Tig back after 57 days. Lengthy fix.


You do know you could have been driving the vehicle the whole time until the dealer was ready to do the work, right?


----------



## sbay_GTI (Jan 5, 2012)

*Just a heads up re: keys*

Should you need to have this done, bring in all your keys as they do change a control module which will render any keys not at the dealership "nonfunctional" for keyless entry/start. We had the recall service done and one key left at home did not work. I posted in another thread and it was suggested a control module would be changed - this was indeed the case. 

TLDR: Bring in all of your keys when you get this recall service done.

cheers


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Low Coolant light - 2018 and now alignment?*

I did search for this and only found some information on someone with a Atlas having this issue. Back in Feb. when I took a trip to Lake Placid, the mornings I was there my coolant low light came on. I drove it and eventually it went away. The next morning it did the same thing. I drove all the way home with no light which was a 6 hour drive. I did have it come on again last week and turn car off and back on and it went away. This morning it came on again then drove to work and went away. I am assuming it has to do with it being colder out hovering around the freezing mark. Anyone else have this issue?

UPDATE: my last post explains about the alignment issue and the cost, did anyone else have this issue?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you ever do the coolant bottle recall? That issue could lead to coolant leaks. Otherwise you should not be losing coolant for any reason.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have not, I called dealer there is no recall on my vehicle. It may just need to be topped off they said. There is a recall for the sunroof thing so Ill take it in.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Did you ever do the coolant bottle recall? That issue could lead to coolant leaks. Otherwise you should not be losing coolant for any reason.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Just to confirm, there was both a coolant bottle recall, and a washer fluid bottle recall?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Just to confirm, there was both a coolant bottle recall, and a washer fluid bottle recall?


I never got a notice for the washer fluid recall, but with the coolant recall, coolant was (in some cases) travelling UP the wiring harness from the coolant bottle. My tig was losing coolant prior to the recall. Has been fine since.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I never got a notice for the washer fluid recall, but with the coolant recall, coolant was (in some cases) travelling UP the wiring harness from the coolant bottle. My tig was losing coolant prior to the recall. Has been fine since.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ah, thx - wasn't aware of that, but maybe didn't apply to my 2019. VW seems to have issues with containers.


Back to the OP's question, there's no mention of routinely adding coolant. If so, I'd agree you have a leak. 

If you've never added coolant, I'd say this is relatively normal. By this I mean your coolant level is slightly low when cold, but moves into acceptable range as it heats up and expands. This may mean just a slight top up to avoid this in cold weather.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

EJW1381 said:


> I did search for this and only found some information on someone with a Atlas having this issue. Back in Feb. when I took a trip to Lake Placid, the mornings I was there my coolant low light came on. I drove it and eventually it went away. The next morning it did the same thing. I drove all the way home with no light which was a 6 hour drive. I did have it come on again last week and turn car off and back on and it went away. This morning it came on again then drove to work and went away. I am assuming it has to do with it being colder out hovering around the freezing mark. Anyone else have this issue?


Did you actually look at the coolant level to see if it was low?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

EJW1381 said:


> I did search for this and only found some information on someone with a Atlas having this issue. Back in Feb. when I took a trip to Lake Placid, the mornings I was there my coolant low light came on. I drove it and eventually it went away. The next morning it did the same thing. I drove all the way home with no light which was a 6 hour drive. I did have it come on again last week and turn car off and back on and it went away. This morning it came on again then drove to work and went away. I am assuming it has to do with it being colder out hovering around the freezing mark. Anyone else have this issue?


Hey Einstein, the fluid level is low! Add some coolant and stop whining about the warning.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I just dropped car off this morning, it needed to go in for the recall for the sunroof drain anyway. I'll see what they say.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

EJW1381 said:


> I just dropped car off this morning, it needed to go in for the recall for the sunroof drain anyway. I'll see what they say.


For what it's worth the water pumps on these style engines can be troublesome. Over the years there have been various recalls on 1.8T and 2.0T engines across the VW and Audi lines. Have them check for leaks at the pump. It's not an obvious leak at all times as that pump is well buried up under the intake manifold and if the leak is not too bad it may not be obvious.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jjr57 said:


> For what it's worth the water pumps on these style engines can be troublesome. Over the years there have been various recalls on 1.8T and 2.0T engines across the VW and Audi lines. Have them check for leaks at the pump. It's not an obvious leak at all times as that pump is well buried up under the intake manifold and if the leak is not too bad it may not be obvious.


Oh? This is the EA888 Gen3 engine, not one of the earlier versions.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

So they did a pressure test no leaks. Just topped it off. They did say my alignment is slightly off in the rear and it would cost $110 to fix that then $425 to fix the cameras. That to me is BS. I did some searching and couldn't find anything on about the cameras being adjusted and not only that that is crazy$425. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

EJW1381 said:


> ......couldn't find anything on about the cameras being adjusted....Anyone else have this issue?


You need to improve your searching skills. It is not a hidden subject.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

EJW1381 said:


> So they did a pressure test no leaks. Just topped it off.....


Was it beyond your capabilities to add coolant to the tank? :screwy:


----------

